# My Take on the Jack Daniels Pen



## G1Pens (Feb 23, 2011)

This is my take on the JD blank pen. It is a Black Cigar with JD Blank and JD decal. Finished in CA/BLO. Pen still shows some wood texture (ie its not a glossy glass finish). I am pretty happy with it. I wanted the decal to look a little more like it is stamped or burnt into the wood, so I will work on that a little bit.


----------



## maxman400 (Feb 23, 2011)

I Like it, decals can be a pain sometimes to get straight and make them look good. Looks like you got it right from here, good job Great Looking Pen.


----------



## Rmartin (Feb 23, 2011)

Excellent work! Love it with the black and the decal is the way to go.


----------



## Rolland (Feb 23, 2011)

I like it, looks really good. Where did you get the decal. I keep seeing decals mentioned but have not found any yet.


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Feb 23, 2011)

Great idea,love the pen and decal idea.Good Job


----------



## boxerman (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice pen.


----------



## corian king (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice Job!!


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 23, 2011)

Rolland said:


> I like it, looks really good. Where did you get the decal. I keep seeing decals mentioned but have not found any yet.


 

I make all my own decals


----------



## spanky239 (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice pen, looking forward to making one out of my JD blanks.

Stacey


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Feb 24, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice!

Robin


----------



## wizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Gary, I love it! The black lettering on the decal you made, placement of the decal and the choice of black kit bringing out the grain of the wood really makes that pen outstanding! Thank you for showing. Regards, Doc


----------



## rkimery (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll *drink* to this one!  Nice job!!


----------



## jimm1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Now that is sharp looking. Thanks for sharing. I love seeing JD pens. HMMMM I wonder why?:biggrin::wink::tongue:


----------



## bgio13 (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice job, pen and decal look great, I haven't quite gotten the decal thing down yet. If you want that burnt in look you could have it lazer engraved.  I had Ken at www.kallenshaanwoods.com do my pen and had a box done as well. He wasn't able to use the Jack Daniels name as it is copyrighted, but I am happy with how everything came out. I didn't mean to hijack the thread, just wanted to give you another idea.

Bill


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 24, 2011)

bgio13 said:


> .......He wasn't able to use the Jack Daniels name as it is copyrighted......
> 
> Bill


 
I thought about the copyright issue, but I figure they won't go after someone making one pen. BTY I would imagine "Old No 7" is copyrighted as well. But until we produce pens in quantity, I doubt we are in any danger.


----------



## studioso (Feb 24, 2011)

G1Pens said:


> bgio13 said:
> 
> 
> > .......He wasn't able to use the Jack Daniels name as it is copyrighted......
> ...



In fact, I'm thinking that they should pay you!

Such great advertisement...

But doesn't the ca seal away the aroma?


----------



## JoeOCNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

I like it!! How did you do the decal, is it something you made, or did you buy it somewhere.  I make JD pens and wouldnt mind borrowing your idea for one.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 24, 2011)

The combination of the White Oak and the Black Cigar kit are perfect. The decal gains a A+ on your report card.


----------



## reddwil (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice, I like that alot


----------

